# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  نقض بإخلاء العين المؤجرة لإحدى الجهات الحكومية

## هيثم الفقى

*نقض بإخلاء العين المؤجرة لإحدى الجهات الحكومية إستناداً إلى قرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر بتاريخ 2/4/1997*
– إخلاء – قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإخلاء العين المؤجرة لإحدى الجهات الحكومية إستناداً إلى قرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر بتاريخ 2/4/1997 خطأ في تطبيق القانون، إذ أن أسباب الإخلاء وردت في القانون على سبيل الحصر وليس من بينها تلك التوصيات الواردة بقرار مجلس الوزراء – علة ذلك.
المحكمة:-
وحيث إن الطعن أقيم على سبب واحد ينعى به الطاعنان على الحكم المطعون فيه مخالفة القانون والخطأ في تطبيقه، وفي بيان ذلك يقولان أن أسباب الإخلاء المبينة بتشريعات إيجار الأماكن وردت على سبيل الحصر الذي أملته إعتبارات النظام العام وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وأقام قضاءه بإخلاء العين محل النزاع إستناداً إلى أن قرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر بتاريخ 2/4/1997 قد تضمن تنازلاً من الجهات الحكومية عن ميزة الإمتداد القانوني لعقود إيجار الأماكن الصادرة لصالحها في حين أن القرار المشار إليه لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد توصية غير ملزمة للجهات سالفة الذكر ولا يتضمن تنازلاً من الطاعن الأول – بإعتباره صاحب الصفة – عن ميزة الإمتداد القانوني لعقد إيجار العين محل النزاع فإنه يكون معيباً مما يستوجب نقضه.
وحيث إن هذا النعي سديد، ذلك أن من المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن الأحكام الخاصة بتعيين أسباب الإخلاء في قوانين إيجار الأماكن هي قواعد آمرة متعلقة بالنظام العام تسري بأثر فوري على جميع المراكز والوقائع القانونية القائمة ....، كما أن من المقرر أن البين من استقراء المراحل التشريعية التي مرت بها قوانين تنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين – منذ القانون رقم 121 لسنة 1947 وحتى القانون الحالي رقم 136 لسنة 1981 – أن المشرع قيد حق المؤجر في طلب إنهاء أو فسخ العقد إلا لأحد الأسباب المبينة بهذه القوانين والتي وردت فيها على سبيل الحصر لا على سبيل البيان، وهو حصر أملته إعتبارات النظام العام التي دعت إلى إصدار التشريع الخاص، فلا يصح إقامة دعوى الإخلاء على غير هذه الأسباب، كما أن من المقرر أيضاً أنه وإن كان يجوز للمستأجر النزول عن ميزة الإمتداد القانوني لعقد إيجار المكان الذي يستأجره، إلا أن ذلك مشروط بأن يكون النزول عنها بإتفاق يتم بين الطرفين بعد قيام العقد، يتعهد فيه المستأجر بإخلاء المكان المؤجر في ميعاد معين، فيكون هذا التعهد ملزماً وتنتهي العلاقة الإيجارية بينهما بحلول هذا الميعاد المذكور ويصبح المستأجر بعد ذلك شاغلاً المكان المؤجر دون سند. لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه بإخلاء العين محل النزاع بالتأسيس على ما أورده بمدوناته من أن (..... الثابت من الأوراق صدور قرار من مجلس الوزراء في 2/4/1997 وقد تضمن أن يعيد الأعيان المستأجرة من الجهات الحكومية التابعة وتحتاجها تلك الجهات خلال مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات، وإذ كان ذلك وقد أبدى المستأنفين – المطعون ضدهم – إتفاقهم على ذلك التنازل عن ميزة الإمتداد القانوني للعقد الخاص لهم فيكون ما تعهد به مجلس الوزراء بقراره سالف الذكر ملزماً خاصة وأن المستأنف ضدهما بصفتهما من التابعين والخاضعين لأوامر رئاسة مجلس الوزراء وتنتهي العلاقة الإيجارية بحلول الميعاد المذكور، ويصبح المستأجر بعد ذلك شاغلاً المكان دون سند) في حين أن البين من الكتاب الدوري الصادر من السيد المستشار وزير شئون مجلس الوزراء والمتابعة أنه قد تضمن – أن مجلس الوزراء نظر بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 2/4/1997 موضوع الوحدات التي تشغلها أجهزة الدولة بالإيجار وقرر أن تعيد الجهات والأجهزة الحكومية والهيئات التابعة لها الوحدات التي تشغلها إلى أصحابها في الحالات الآتية:- 1- إذا كانت في غير حاجة إليها. 2- الوحدات التي تخلت عنها الجهات المستأجرة الأصلية إلى جهات أخرى يتعين تحرير عقد إيجار جديد مع المالك بالتطبيق لأحكام القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996. 3- الوحدات التي لازالت في حاجة إليها تلتزم بزيادة الأجرة المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1997 مع إخلائها وردها لأصحابها في مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات. وذلك في إطار إعادة الأوضاع الطبيعية في مجال الإسكان وإلتزام من الحكومة أن تبدأ بنفسها وتقدم المثل والقدوة على الإلتزام بالقوانين والإجراءات الجديدة – مما مؤداه أن يكون ما ورد بالقرار المشار إليه لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد تعليمات صادرة من مجلس الوزراء إلى الجهات الحكومية والهيئات التابعة لها بإعادة الوحدات التي تستأجرها إلى أصحابها في الحالات وبالشروط المبينة بالقرار، وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضى بالإخلاء إستناداً إلى ما ورد بالكتاب الدوري المشار إليه فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ في تطبيقه بما يوجب نقضه لهذا السبب.
(نقض مدني – الطعن رقم 2675 لسنة 74 ق – جلسة 24/5/2006)

----------


## يوم سعيد

السلام عليكم
الى الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ هيثم الفقى
         تحية طيبة
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بافادتى عن الموضوع الخاص 
نقض مدنى باخلاء احدى الجهات الحكومية الطعن رقم 2675 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 24 \5\ 2006
هل بناء على الحكم تم اخلاء هذة العين وهل قرار مجلس الوزراء يطبق على جميع الجهات الحكومية بلاضافة الى الحكم سالف الذكر
ارجو التوضيح
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان
احمد انور 
elsndebd2010@yahoo.com
0117865212
 :Encore:

----------

